# Dissociative Identity Disorder and other oft-malingered diagnoses



## Vulva Gape (Feb 11, 2021)

We know many cows like to claim/self-diagnose illnesses and call themselves "disabled" for the oppression points, like fibromyalgia, complex ptsd, chronic fatigue syndrome, autism, etc. etc.

These illnesses are all diagnosed mainly by patient reporting of symptoms, so many could lie to their doctors to get diagnosed. Others self-diagnose. The main motivation does not seem to be money or drugs, or avoiding the draft, like other malingerers, but seems to be mainly for attention. The "munchausens by internet" thread has many examples.

However, I doubt some of these illnesses exist at all, like *fibromyalgia*, every obese troon claims muh fibro but the diagnostic criteria for fibro is incredibly vague:

The most widely used criteria for diagnosis are:

a)   you either have severe pain in 3 to 6 different areas of your body, or you have milder pain in 7 or more different areas
b)   your symptoms have stayed at a similar level for at least 3 months
  c)  *no other reason for your symptoms has been found*

It seems like more of a "doctors don't know what's wrong with you" than anything else. There's no way to objectively measure pain so it would be very easy to fake. Fibro is diagnosed in almost exclusively overweight older women, which makes it seem any more suspect. I'm sure not everyone with fibro is faking their pain, but they probably actually have something wrong with them that the doctors don't know about.

Lolcows like Jude claim fibro to have an excuse to be lazy and fat.

*Complex PTSD* is also claimed by Jude and a couple other cows, and it's not even in the DSM. The difference between "complex PTSD" (which CANNOT be officially diagnosed as of DSM 5)  and normal PTSD is that the trauma had to be severe and unavoidable (think women trafficked into prostitution or children growing up in a war torn country). For the cows, the "complex trauma" is probably their parents telling them to not cutting off their dick.

I hate how the word trauma used to mean something terrible, like getting raped, but now it's been hijacked by lefties and your parents telling you to go to bed is extreme trauma.

Now, the real shitshow: *Dissociative identity disorder*

I am of the opinion that this has never existed and is a totally bullshit diagnosis, much like female hysteria/demonic possession/etc but the people who claim it are obviously severely disturbed in some way, but are not "multiple people in one body".

The most telling is when the movie Sybil came out, about a woman with "DID", diagnoses for DID magically went up. Guess the malingers caught wave of the trendy new mental illness.

I think dissociative disorders may exist, but it's not the way Kevin and other DID claimers put it (oh look at me I switched into a different person). I think the few psychiatrists that even diagnose DID are just doing it for the check, much like GRS surgeons.

What do you think kiwis?


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh, it's anxiety. 
One can worry themselves sick very easy, and being caught up in all this high-drama lifestyle for whatever attention high you get, well I imagine it's stressful, and I do think there are legit conditions that manifest from prolonged stress.


----------



## Sithis (Feb 11, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> We know many cows like to claim/self-diagnose illnesses and call themselves "disabled" for the oppression points, like fibromyalgia, complex ptsd, chronic fatigue syndrome, autism, etc. etc.
> 
> These illnesses are all diagnosed mainly by patient reporting of symptoms, so many could lie to their doctors to get diagnosed. Others self-diagnose. The main motivation does not seem to be money or drugs, or avoiding the draft, like other malingerers, but seems to be mainly for attention. The "munchausens by internet" thread has many examples.
> 
> ...


Agree about other shit but DID is definitely a real condition, even if it is very misunderstood by the public at large. It's very rare so we don't fully understand it and of course there is room for misdiagnosis since it is based largely on self-report by the client. But it does exist, usually in very extremely horrendous scenarios where the person is psychologically unable to cope, as they are, with what they are facing. It's not some cool or useful feature, it's literally the brain melting down but not being able to just shut off.

Same kinda shit happens with "sociopath." Psychology doesn't even recognize "sociopath" as an actual diagnosis, the terminology is Antisocial Personality Disorder, and just because someone seems disaffected and makes racist jokes does not mean they're a "sociopath." Nor is being a sociopath cool and stylish. Nor is it going to give someone an insatiable thirst for blood like Dexter fucking Morgan. It's a lot more than the dissociation from empathy.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Feb 11, 2021)

There is doctor shopping in the psych world just like there is for people looking for opiates in the normal doctor world. People will seek specific psychs who are quick on the diagnosis trigger to get certain labels for whatever reason.

A good psych isn't going to be fooled by someone bullshitting though. Its not that easy even if you know the DSM to convince someone you have a disorder you don't. Its hard to explain why, it's just that it goes deeper in a lot of ways than the basic bitch shit you can Google to see how someone lives with a disorder driving their actions. 

As far as DID: If it is real, which it is not agreed upon in doctor land, its nothing like how people depict it. The key element here is the disassociation not the identity part, theres a lot of disorders in this realm that don't get discussed that are all fucky and it would be quite easy to label DID when its one of the others.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Feb 11, 2021)

DID is "real" insofar as it's a maladaptive coping mechanism for trauma. Or in other words, the patient doesn't want to confront their trauma so they make up an "alter" and disassociate from themselves. It's the mental equivalent of moving cross-country after your wife dies. There aren't really separate personalities in there.

I have a lot of sympathy for people who go through some shit that's so bad they have to pretend to be someone else. But 99% of the people who claim they have DID are attention-seekers.


----------



## sleepy-jezza (Feb 11, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> 99% of the people who claim they have DID are attention-seekers.


I say we bring lobotomy back, that will cure more then 99% of millennials who claim to have DID.


----------



## the fall of man (Feb 11, 2021)

When I was a kid MPD was talk show satanism, good for a thunk.
Then DID was a serious disorder but it “didn’t work like that at all”.
Now DID is “plurals” of people with their own internal polycules. How can you not just laugh at the term? Same with gender dysphoria NOT being a thing. You can’t stop me from laughing at you


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 12, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> It seems like more of a "doctors don't know what's wrong with you" than anything else. There's no way to objectively measure pain so it would be very easy to fake. Fibro is diagnosed in almost exclusively overweight older women, which makes it seem any more suspect. I'm sure not everyone with fibro is faking their pain, but they probably actually have something wrong with them that the doctors don't know about.


Normally a doctor would investigate aided by knowledge that a ill person might not have. I do think self diagnosis is probably fine. If you're living with symptoms and bother to research them well enough, you probably are going to be on the track as a doctor. There is a great capacity to make up what lolcows want to be true to suit their fancy. For example Gail Chord Schuler believes that her Schizophrenia medication is for yeast. Last year Gail believed that she was Japanese and that her relatives were attendees of the Japanese Royal Wedding. Schizo probably is to special to generalise from.

About pain measurement: you could measure the electric resistance of nerves with probes, but it could be a brain problem. A very easy way to determine malingering would be to compare self diagnosing lolcows to clinically diagnosed patients and compare there situations qualitatively. If all fibro sufferers are different sex, age, and circumstance, then the lolcows would be such an outlier that you can't actually say they have the same thing.

DID is real but not like in the movies. You actually wouldn't be able to diagnose DID yourself because you would wake up in a strange city and not remember what you were doing, how you got there, or who your family is. There have been DID cases where subjects would be found to disappear for parts of the year and it turns out they were living a summed lives out of state as a part of the disorder. Team Pineapple, which I've looked at before, are autistics who label every mood they have as another personality with its own name. It's not DID. For example putting on a scarf and changing your hair is not different personality. But try convincing them of that.


----------



## Just_A_guy (Feb 12, 2021)

I think a lot of the people that claim to have these just got ADD as in a deficit of attention so they make shit up to get the attention they crave.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 12, 2021)

Just_A_guy said:


> I think a lot of the people that claim to have these just got ADD as in a deficit of attention so they make shit up to get the attention they crave.


Or they like drugs.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't know why there are so many people in the 1st world who claim to have these disorders. It seems to me that due to the rise in popularity of having one is making attention seekers go wild.


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 12, 2021)

They should officially rename Fibromyalgia "Attention Whore's Disease"


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Feb 12, 2021)

No I think these are real and these people are most likely telling the truth. To quote Uncle Ted's thoughts regarding depression:


> Imagine a society that subjects people to conditions that make them terribly unhappy, then gives them drugs to take away their unhappiness. Science fiction? It is already happening to some extent in our own society. It is well known that the rate of clinical depression has been greatly increasing in recent decades. We believe that this is due to disruption of the power process, as explained in paragraphs 59-76. But even if we are wrong, the increasing rate of depression is certainly the result of SOME conditions that exist in today’s society. Instead of removing the conditions that make people depressed, modern society gives them antidepressant drugs. In effect, antidepressants are a means of modifying an individual’s internal state in such a way as to enable him to tolerate social conditions that he would otherwise find intolerable. (Yes, we know that depression is often of purely genetic origin. We are referring here to those cases in which environment plays the predominant role.)


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I don't know why there are so many people in the 1st world who claim to have these disorders.


Victimhood is the most valuable currency in the first world.  Far, far more valuable than money, precious metals, or social clout.  Even billionaires go to jail if they murder someone on camera.  Victims?  Slap on the wrist, provided they have enough Victimhood to pay it off.

The entirety of western culture is seeking Victimhood, like the gold rush.  It's all anybody wants.  And if they can't get it, they'll counterfeit it.  Claiming to be "neuroatypical" is a fantastic way for someone with zero victim status to suddenly be rich in Victimhood.  It's not quite as valuable as being the victim of a fake hate crime, or having generational trauma, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## X Pac Heat (Feb 12, 2021)

TMI moment, but I don't have much faith in psyche because when I was in college I went to the campus mental health department simply because I had to pay for the services with my tuition so I thought might as well use it.

They couldn't decide if I had DID or Bipolar disorder and the head guy basically told me I'd have to do lifetime therapy and then referred me to someone he knew.

I'm not a moron so I instantly realized this was some sort of bullshit where he refers people to his friend and gets a cut of the profits.  I could see a lot of people who want to be victims or have an excuse for being fuck ups taking the bait though.

I wouldn't go as far as to say they don't exist, but I think much like chiro the psyche industry is rife with conmen and grifters.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Feb 12, 2021)

X Pac Heat said:


> TMI moment, but I don't have much faith in psyche because when I was in college I went to the campus mental health department simply because I had to pay for the services with my tuition so I thought might as well use it.
> 
> They couldn't decide if I had DID or Bipolar disorder and the head guy basically told me I'd have to do lifetime therapy and then referred me to someone he knew.
> 
> ...


I am sad to say you are somewhat right. Its really important if you get into psych care because you genuinely need it that you do a bit of research before going to a particular doctor. This is compounded by the fact most people in that state aren't really in a condition to research anything.

There are doctors also who get kickbacks for prescribing certain medications and that can skew what they want to diagnose people with, as well as some of the newer meds just aren't as effective as the tried and true ones that have been around for years. And then if you've had to be placed in a psych hospital those doctors see you for about 5-10 minutes and often give you FAR too many meds that are very powerful and the doctor you see on the outside is often reluctant to mess with another doctor's prescriptions. Its a big fucking mess put nicely.


----------



## s0mbra (Feb 12, 2021)

I was diagnosed with fibro over a decade ago as an string bean teenager. 
I went from doc to doc to doc before one of them was like "its probably fibro"
I had no idea what the hell that was at the time.  Even now I think the docs just went "*shrug* lol fuck if I know"
It's hell, but it's "real" as far as the symptoms go . then on top of it all you have all these munchie lunatics using it as an excuse for everything and being lazy, thus giving it a bad name, and any time I am asked about my condition when I have a really bad struggle day and say it's fibro I get mocked. So I just shut up.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Feb 12, 2021)

Sage In All Fields said:


> No I think these are real and these people are most likely telling the truth. To quote Uncle Ted's thoughts regarding depression:



The problem with modern focus on mental health is it fails to realize that lifestyle choices are 100x more effective in reducing symptoms than any medication will do. I remember seeing this mom talk about she noticed her son pretending to be sick to get out of school and decided to excuse him and call it a "mental health" day. Psychologists would know that giving into your child's demands would only exacerbate his anxiety, and a better solution would have been to figure out the root cause of the anxiety, and make a plan for going to school regularly and talking with his teachers. Self-care, like making a routine, eating 3 balanced meals, etc., planning ahead has now morphed into giving into your worst impulses. People also expect others to accomodate their anxieties, such as "trigger warnings." Except avoiding what makes you anxious is only going to make it worse. People with PTSD or extreme anxiety have to be slowly reintroduced to their triggers in a safe setting, not spend their whole life hiding from it.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't really think mental illnesses exist. Depression is just a symptom of prolonged sadness, autism is a symptom of not having good social skills and so on.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I don't really think mental illnesses exist. Depression is just a symptom of prolonged sadness, autism is a symptom of not having good social skills and so on.


How do you explain schizophrenia and bipolar disorder in that case? I'm just curious as I've heard this before and I wonder how you explain the more extreme ones.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> How do you explain schizophrenia and bipolar disorder in that case? I'm just curious as I've heard this before and I wonder how you explain the more extreme ones.


Well the more extreme ones are real but i feel ones like adhd aren't real.


----------



## FatalTater (Feb 12, 2021)

Whatever happened to blaming your evil twin for shit? Am I the only one who still does that?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Feb 12, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> The problem with modern focus on mental health is it fails to realize that lifestyle choices are 100x more effective in reducing symptoms than any medication will do. I remember seeing this mom talk about she noticed her son pretending to be sick to get out of school and decided to excuse him and call it a "mental health" day. Psychologists would know that giving into your child's demands would only exacerbate his anxiety, and a better solution would have been to figure out the root cause of the anxiety, and make a plan for going to school regularly and talking with his teachers. Self-care, like making a routine, eating 3 balanced meals, etc., planning ahead has now morphed into giving into your worst impulses. People also expect others to accomodate their anxieties, such as "trigger warnings." Except avoiding what makes you anxious is only going to make it worse. People with PTSD or extreme anxiety have to be slowly reintroduced to their triggers in a safe setting, not spend their whole life hiding from it.


To be fair school has basically been reduced to children's prison except you get to go home on the evenings and weekends, the fact more children don't have anxiety to that extent about it is kind of strange to me, for me I approached it from a perspective of abject hatred moreso than anxiety but either way the aversion was still there.


----------



## Umbreon (Mar 4, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> *Complex PTSD* is also claimed by Jude and a couple other cows, and it's not even in the DSM. The difference between "complex PTSD" (which CANNOT be officially diagnosed as of DSM 5) and normal PTSD is that the trauma had to be severe and unavoidable (think women trafficked into prostitution or children growing up in a war torn country). For the cows, the "complex trauma" is probably their parents telling them to not cutting off their dick.


Complex PTSD exists in the ICD-11, which is used worldwide, whereas the DSM is used primarily in the Americas. This guy explains the difference between the two pretty well.

The disorder is very real, at least according to the ICD. But that diagnosis is for people who grew up in cults, or as you said, people trafficked into prostitution or children in war-torn countries. The PTSD diagnosis has most often been given for people who experienced a singular traumatic event, like war, a car accident, a natural disaster, etc. 



kekofthebest said:


> I don't really think mental illnesses exist. Depression is just a symptom of prolonged sadness, autism is a symptom of not having good social skills and so on.



Narcolepsy was considered a mental illness for a long time, until neurologists figured out how it works. The same will happen with other mental health disorders once the neurology field can pinpoint the exact part of the brain the particular mental illness affects. Mental illness is real, but it's absolutely not a science.

Also, your wording is redundant. Calling depression a "symptom" of prolonged sadness implies the existence of a disorder.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Mar 15, 2021)

This is what the DSM-V states about how to find malingerers of DID:

Factitious disorder and malingering. Individuals who feign dissociative identity disorder do not report the subtle symptoms of intrusion characteristic of the disorder; instead they tend to overreport well-publicized symptoms of the disorder, such as dissociative amnesia, while underreporting less-publicized comorbid symptoms, such as depression. *Individuals who feign dissociative identity disorder tend to be relatively undisturbed by or may even seem to enjoy "having" the disorder. In contrast, individuals with genuine dissociative identity disorder tend to be ashamed of and overwhelmed by their symptoms and to underreport their symptoms or deny their condition. *Sequential observation, corroborating history, and intensive psychometric and psychological assessment may be helpful in assessment.

Individuals who malinger dissociative identity disorder usually create limited, stereotyped alternate identities, with feigned amnesia, related to the events for which gain is sought. For example, they may present an "all-good" identity and an "all-bad" identity in hopes of gaining exculpation for a crime.

Figured it be helpful to be repeated in a thread discussing malingering.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIDDebate/
		


Here is a subreddit I came across centered on debating if DID is a real thing or not. It links several decent studies that go one way or the other. Personally, I have NEVER met someone who claims to have DID who wasn't faking it, so I still have my doubts that DID is real. There's too much evidence against it.


----------



## Gravy Seal (Feb 16, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIDDebate/
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a subreddit I came across centered on debating if DID is a real thing or not. It links several decent studies that go one way or the other. Personally, I have NEVER met someone who claims to have DID who wasn't faking it, so I still have my doubts that DID is real. There's too much evidence against it.


Double post much, fag?


----------



## Monkey Pink (Feb 17, 2022)

Gravy Seal said:


> Double post much, fag?


Because I also posted about DID fakers today, somewhere else on the site? You're kidding, right?


----------



## The Spice boi (Feb 17, 2022)

They're real, but extremely rare. Far rarer than the number of people claiming to have them for pity points.

You can also usually tell who is and isn't faking it by how they deal with it. People will loathe themselves and hate having such lack of control over their own bodies, often doing anything they can to be as normal as possible (exercise, diet changes, medication). Real victims of these disorders wouldn't just sit on their ass and go "woe is me, oh it's awful" and actively let these conditions get worse.

Honestly, you probably know someone who has either these or similar conditions. They just don't talk about it cause it's embarrassing and they don't want your pity


----------



## Digi Faggot (Feb 17, 2022)

I can hopefully clear up some of these ideas thanks to my experiences.

Regarding myself, I'm not about to show my power level too much so I'll keep things a bit vague. First, as a kid I was diagnosed with a mild mental disorder. The exact definition of this disorder is debated, but I don't doubt this diagnosis. When I first found out, I doubted it, and hated the idea that I wasn't normal. Eventually, I learned what some of the quirks were, becoming more self aware in how it affected me and learned how to deal with it rather than try to ignore it. Now, you wouldn't even be able to tell I have it, and if it wasn't for the way I act in some cases, I would have even considered myself possibly "cured" of my behaviors. In recent years, I've considered the fact I may have a form of PTSD as well, although I keep telling myself I might be exaggerating and I'm not about to self diagnose myself with it. The reason comes from my time in the military, but not because of war or anything like that, although I was close to frontlines. It's actually just due to years stationed at a place that was physically and mentally exhausting, and that I occasionally still have nightmares of and in general just get highly stressed if I remember anything about that place. So take that experience how you will.

Regarding DID? Let me tell you right now, 99% of people claiming it are BS. I've met 2 such people before, and while the first one never claimed it directly to me, they did claim it to 2 of my friends, one who believed them and another who called BS. Granted, the friend who called BS is actually off his rocker himself, for one reason or another. But my experience with the second person solidified my conviction that the first person was lying. This second person I met through a friend over discord, and they were acting strange. Eventually, our mutual friend explained that this person had DID. I fully believed them at first, DMing and chatting with them that night in private, and learning a bit about them. I believed that I was talking to "3" different people throughout the hours, and that it was random, and the next day while at work I researched DID more so I could learn more about it. THIS is when I realized how full of shit they were, as I learned about how DID actually works, as a sort of coping mechanism, it's specifics, and how it's not like you see in TV and Movies, where there are multiple personalities in a sense controlling or sharing a body. After work, the more I talked to that person the more obvious it was they were full of shit and just pretending to have multiple people in their head. I talked with a couple friends about it and they told me that the person was certainly lying, and that their experience with someone who actually has it is very specific, like they might "change" every few days, but not into some other personality, just a version of them with different memories, and that they both had their own logins for things like discord and just learn to deal with the unusual way they can't remember stuff. Moral of this story is that if you ever meet someone who claims to have an alter ego that is like a kid or even entirely different person, they are bullshitting you.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Feb 17, 2022)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Oh, it's anxiety.
> One can worry themselves sick very easy, and being caught up in all this high-drama lifestyle for whatever attention high you get, well I imagine it's stressful, and I do think there are legit conditions that manifest from prolonged stress.


Anxiety is simultaneously one of the most diagnosed yet misunderstood issues, it can cause a lot of symptoms (both physical and mental) that patients could perceive as extreme or alarming and that may lead to other erroneous.


----------



## incorrigible shit goblin (Feb 19, 2022)

Cope or Rope said:


> Well the more extreme ones are real but i feel ones like adhd aren't real.


I think that you should definitely look into the critical psychiatry movement. That seems to fit your vein of thought very well. Evolutionary psychiatry might also be something you'd enjoy researching too.

As for ADHD and Austim not being real, I disagree. However, they tend to be over diagnosed. Then people put their kids on legalized speed and end up doing long term damage. But there is a significant amount of support that these disorders have physical brain based causes. ADHD is actually thought to be an evolutionary adaptation in prehistoric times but is now maladaptive in today's society.


----------



## Jarch6 (Feb 19, 2022)

Many are over-diagnosed like autism, ADHD, etc. Some like DID and stuff like fibromyalgia I consider as wholly fabricated/ induced psychosomatic conditions. The diagnostic categories are scientifically meaningless beyond association to higher-order factors (In the same way that "multiple intelligences" and other such nonsense just decomposes back to g and/or the big 5).


----------

